

Reuters: Yahoo sues Facebook over 10 patents - zalew
http://www.reuters.com/?nostoryyet
can't edit link, so: http://hackerne.ws/item?id=3695360
======
zalew
can't edit link, so: <http://hackerne.ws/item?id=3695360>

